# Countess Wear



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi,
I am trying to obtain a picture of the countess wear.
she was a small sludge tanker that worked up and down the exeter canal,she was originally known as the s.w.2.
any help will be appreacheated.
thankyou
mike hall


----------



## richardc (Jan 9, 2006)

Mike, I'm sure there has been a similiar request on SN before so perhaps a search would dig up a photo. Living in Exeter I remember the vessel well but unfortunately don't have any photos.
Regards,
Richard.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello, Mike. I can direct you to several excellent photographs but for some reason the moderators/admins have sent me warning messages when I have given such information to other people in the past. Can I send you a pm?


----------



## mike 555 (Nov 7, 2007)

*countess wear*

runrig,
please do send me a amessage or even an e-mail.
any picture would be welcome.
mike


----------



## Peter Raw (Oct 1, 2010)

Greetings from Exmuff !! not a pic I'm afraid but you might like to read this
http://swmaritime.org.uk/article.php?articleid=1518&atype=a


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Hello again, Mike. Your profile says that I cannot send an email to you.

Sorry.


----------

